# Price for Readymix concrete?



## Timothy777

Good afternoon  

New project on the go but one tings i've been asked by our builders (outside of he Algarve) was ''do you have a rough cost for Readymix concrete and can i give him a price per cubic metre?''

so thats my question .... We are building outside the Almancil 

Thank you for your time


----------



## MrBife

It varies wildly depending on site access, distance to deliver, additives required, whether pump placement is required and whether you are able to pre order a reasonable quantity and give delivery times.

Main providers for our area are Concretope in S.Bras, Unibetao in Ferrarias and Betamarques in Vale de Judeu (Map for you here https://www.google.pt/search?client...4!3d37.11337517254687!3m2!1i1628!2i866!4f13.1

I suggest you call each of them and get an exact quote for the mix specification you want.


----------



## Captainbeaky

I’ve just priced up concrete for my garage floor here in Madeira.

A standard medium to fine cement/gravel/sand mix will cost €100 per m3 plus vat
But if I have a whole lorry load (7 or 9m3) it’s €100 inc vat.

The company will add a normal dose of retarder or accelerator for a nominal fee, and indicated that they would throw it in the price for a full wagonload.

Fibres are very cheap to add, as are many admixes, so don’t let them tell you it’s really expensive.

Also, if it is at all structural ( as opposed to filling the dirty great hole in my floor) let them know you will be keeping samples of each load delivered - and make sure you do keep samples. It will ensure that you get the right mix, or have some proof for recourse if they get it wrong. This is standard practice in industry construction, but is not always applied in domestic, and problems have been known to happen.

This €100 / m3 is surprisingly close to the price I last paid in the U.K. £65 per m3 plus vat, about 6 years ago.
Bear in mind this is the Madeira price -you should get it cheaper on the mainland.

Access may be an issue. Unless you can get the lorry right by the place you want to pour, then you need to do some research and planning.

Some suppliers have longer slides for the cement, but this can usually only give you about 10 feet extra. Your builder may make a slide extension. If not, it’s either a fleet of wheelbarrows or a cement pump. UK price I paid was £300 for the pump, which was about half a days use, and an excellent deal.


----------

